# Newfangled drywall!



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Taken from, "http://realestate.msn.com/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=24073256#13#q=Hey%2C%20my%20house%20had%20one%20of%20those!%3A%20Solid%20walls"

*"Hey, my house had one of those!*

*Solid walls*

_"We live in a beautiful house that was built in 1993. The layout is lovely, but it definitely lacks the character and dignity of the circa-1920 house I grew up in. You can hear everything going on here — toilets flushing, conversations in other rooms and so forth. But the walls in my old house were made of good old-fashioned plaster, which certainly kept secrets a whole lot better than today's newfangled drywall."_
_—Megan Kearney-Bailie, New Fairfield, Conn."_


----------

